# Physics of Magnetism and Magnetic Materials



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

K.H.J Buschow, F.R. de Boer - "Physics of Magnetism and Magnetic Materials" 
Link1: http://rapidshare.de/files/3970794/..._of_Magnetism_and_Magnetic_Materials.rar.html

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

File size: 6247759 bytes​


----------



## lashingi (29 أغسطس 2007)

the link is not found


----------



## lashingi (29 أغسطس 2007)

could you send me this book please?


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

معذرة با أخى ولكن الملف غيرموجود والسلام عليكم


----------

